
Ask HN: Has anyone exhibited at Startup Grind Conferences? - tixocloud
Hi everyone,<p>Wondering if any startups here have experience exhibiting at the Startup Grind Conferences? We&#x27;ve been approached but the exhibition price seems quite steep. They have mentioned that there will be investors and potential customers there but wondering how everyone&#x27;s experience has been?<p>I&#x27;ve been burnt before at other industry type conferences so just slightly cautious.
======
TechLeadVic
Wondering the same thing.

